# Am I the only one



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Am I the only one to have a "********ght ?" on this Forum.....

The box is amazing....It ships with some really neat accesories...Screwdrivers, Papers, Original drawings....However getting back to the box, it really is something else. Even better than the Zeno and Glycine boxes.

There was also a watch in there somewhere, although I am still sifting through the rest of the stuff that came with it.

I doubt I will wear the DN when flying, the weight would shift the center of gravity far enough to warrant running the right wing tanks (on the Cessna) half full







)

Pictures of the box / papers / watch available on request.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Well, you got yours before me.....despite mine being No. 026!!!!

Is it as good as hyped!?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Patiently awaiting number 200 to join Speedbird number 300









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff, ladies first.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I ain't got mine yet either. If all goes to plan though it will arrive on Tuesday, my 3rd wedding anniversary


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

It is superb...

*Timekeeping...*

Excellent. So far only gained 1 second....This is probably caused by the drag on the hands as the photons leap from the stunning super luminova.

*Build Quality...*

Outstanding. It really is. Bezel action is divine. It feels fantastic on (the weight dissapears)

*Bracelet.*

Excellent. Easy to resize. Comfortable.

*Overall*

If you have got one coming, you will not be dissapointed !!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2003)

Sorry Gents,

I know I must be the odd one out here but I can't see anything great about these "Eddie" watches.

They seem to have a great following, I assume its because they are a limited edition.

Plenty seem to be bought and never worn.

I'm not trying to be disparaging, just can't see it myself.

I'll bet Eddies happy though.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I have only seen a couple of them. (Speedbird and PRS-11) Both of which were ok, however the Dreadnought blows them out of the water (no pun intended)

It really is a fantastic timepiece. The build of the DN really is excellent. For the money I am sure it cant be beaten.

You would struggle to get a decent, large sized second hand Seamaster Quartz for what Eddie is asking for the DN.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Eric,

No, you obviously are not the only one, probably the first here to get his and just the first to speak up on the watch. There have not been many direct comments about the watch here as was the case on a multitude of other fora until the watch arrived and started shipping. I believe the following quote from TZ-UK is a bit out of line.



> Has anyone noticed....





> there's one forum dedicated to watches which hasn't even mentioned the Dreadnought. No prizes for guessing.


I believe the watch is something special when you consider how and where it was developed. It turned out exceptionally well because of the project manager's skills and vision in spite of the large number of suggestions made. A lot of projects with the goal of designing a horse have ended up producing a giraffe or zebra because of compromises made to accomodate the many suggestions.

Its difficult to guage when mine will arrive here in the US because there has been no indication of the registration time for the watches already shipped. Mine was 10 August at 19:25:21.

As all others who are awaiting the watch, I'm anxious to get and wear mine. It will be the center of attention for a while, just like my other Limited Edition when it first arrived. If my luck holds out, the RLT watch will be my third Limited Edition Number 9 in the series. I have 009/100 of the Ernst Benz First Flight Centennial 18K watch and 009/200 of the DN reserved and hopefully enroute

.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Can you post a picture PLEASE.......

G.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Not a problem,

Although I am not attaching it to my handlebars without a steering damper







) (ROFL)


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Cheers Eric,

G.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Post edited by Jase 21/6/06









Honestly, Moderators got better since this post was first made then?


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

As promised....

Next to my SOP







)


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thank You,

What's the movement.........?

G.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Chronometer rated 2824-2T I think it is


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Am I right Eric?


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

its the top flight ETA movement with Geneva stripes and perlage.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

No 156 should be with me on tuesday 19th,

to go with PRS-1 156









Can't wait


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

You will not be disappointed.

This is not so much a watch...More of a phenomena.

As far as I am concerned its a new epoch in the watch collecting world.

Enjoy....


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2003)

> This is not so much a watch...More of a phenomena


Out of interest, how much is the phenomena?

Neil.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hmmm

I think I'll be happier with my RLT watch.

WHEN IT ARRIVES


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Â£450.00......

Although you willl have to wait until the end of the month to find out if there will be any left after the registration process.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Â£450 Neil.

Having followed its development on Timefactors forum I have no doubt that this is an exceptional watch for the money. Exceptional at any price actually.

Congratulations to all RLT members who are getting one.

In general while I might not like all of the Broadarrows, the effort put into the details and presentation, tools etc is fantastic. I wish he would do a normal dial auto diver though, CWC type.

Simon


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2003)

I don't want one I was just interested in the price.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2003)

It's a good job you don't want one Neil, the issue is over-subscribed.

"Don't want one" is often the cry of someone who can't have one.

Spadge


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

When mine comes, I'll tuck it up in me arms, and run up the stairs with it to me room shouting in a very weird and manic pop eyed way........"IT'S MINE......ALLLLLLLL MIIIINNNNNEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!", and I'll be laughing like a demented werewolf as I set about ripping off the wrapping with me teeth.......and continue laughing and howling with me 'ed cocked up to the full moon.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff,

please ask someone to take a picture of you in this pose...

I will swap it for one of mine.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Griff

Don't rip the bubble wrap. Some day some nut will pay a kings ransome for one with all its origional stuff, in fact you should keep it all good and not open it at all









David


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

There is a good Dreadnought review, versus Marathon SAR and Rolex Sea Dweller,

JASE WAS HERE 21/6/06 DOING THE EDIT THANG


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

David,

Timefactors do not use bubble wrap.

They use a kind of inflated plastic pillow.

It would have been nice for all of these to have the DN crest stamped onto them. However as this is not the case, keeping the packaging would seem a little excessive.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Griff - dont post pics of that - end of.

My DN is on the table next to me.Said i weren't going to sleep in it again, but tempted to put it back on


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2003)

> It's a good job you don't want one Neil, the issue is over-subscribed.
> 
> "Don't want one" is often the cry of someone who can't have one


Spadge

When I say I didn't want a Dreadnought, it was simply because I didn't want one.

If I wanted to subscribe to one of Eddies "Exclusive" watches I would.

No doubt there will be other limited editions from Time Factors in the future for people so inclined after the success of his previous offerings.

Many people love the Dreadnought and good luck to them but it didn't interest me.

I'll just have to make do with my limited edition 30th anniversary Speedmaster









Neil.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2003)

As a footnote to the above,

just popped over to that other site and there are still about 20 Dreadnoughts available as apparently all the reservations weren't taken up.

So anyone who wants one get in there!

Neil.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2003)

That's not what it says Neil. It says that the 200 are reserved and there are still people on the waiting list. Not all reservations have been confirmed by firm orders yet but my understanding is that they have until 31 August to confirm.

Why would you spread false information about this? There can't be any available until after unclaimed registrations have expired and then they will be offered to the people on the reserve list. I'm sending Eddie a link to this thread so he can either confirm or correct what I've just said.

Spadge


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

You are correct Spadge, there are currently no Dreadnoughts available for sale and I won't know if any are available until after 31st August, when the registrations expire. It's easy to see how anyone not reading the post on my forum correctly could make this mistake though.

You seem to have made a few posts about the Dreadnought Neil, shall I add you to the reserve list?

Eddie


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Eddie

I take it that will be 2 Dreadnoughts that missed shipping today, whilst you were posting over here then ??
















I am, of course, just kidding.

Cheers

Foggy

Patient Dreadnought, to be, owner


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2003)

No thanks Eddie,

Very kind of you, but I'll pass.

My interest has always been mainly Omega.

I was actually a customer of yours in the far off past and it was you who introduced me to Roy.

So you are fortunate I am on his forum and not yours!

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Eric is derfinitely not the only one now


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

Let me see Neil, O&W Kartago in July 2001?

Eddie


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

WHERE'S MY RLT WATCH


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Neil,

I'm hoping to get my hands on some rare Omegas (seamasters with quite a bit of history) next week....

I'll send a picture


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Soon Andy,


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Wasn't that skeleton in the picture comp. wearing an RLT!!!!?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thats not even funny.









Its only been a couple of months.


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

They built a huge Mercedes dealership facility in Sheffield in a couple of months Roy let alone a little watch. Come on, show us the RLT watch on the skeleton - please.

Eddie


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

YER ALL KING MAD


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2003)

Eric

I would be very interested to see your Omega pics.

I am currently STILL in negotiation for a pre-moon Speedy, I'll stick up some pics if I get it.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The Dreadnowt was over a year so I think that three to four months for my watch is not bad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2003)

> its the top flight ETA movement with Geneva stripes and perlage.


Actually Eric its probably not.

Jocke has taken the back off of his DN and there is not a bit of Perlage, Geneva striping or a blued screw in sight.

Neil.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Is this decoration etc. the only way to distinguish the "top" 2824 movement from the bog standard version?


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

Have a look here for clarification on the movement.

EDIT BY JASE......DONT do that again


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Good to see the clarification on that. Still not got mine yet........but awaiting anxiously like a kid for Crimbo!!!


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for that Eddie.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

carefull Eddie, that's 7 posts over here now, you'll be loosing that Newbie status soon!


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

The number of posts I make will be in part proportional to how much Mr Coppen stirs it for me.

Eddie alias Spadge.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2003)

You can safely go back to your forum now Mr Platts the minimal interest I showed in your business is now extinguished, like my intelect.

Neil.


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

Phew! That's a relief; I thought I might have to speak with you again









Eddie


----------

